# Florida Outbackers Rally



## Chuck-N-June

Chuck and I just got back from a camping trip in Disney World. While we were there, we counted approximately a dozen Outbacks. My question is, with all these Outbackers in sunny Florida, why arent there more rallies in South FLorida???? Where are all the Florida campers? The weather here is almost always beautiful, well.......... unless we have a Hurricane or 2 or 5.

Anyway, we love our camper and have used it once a month since we bought it in November. We also did finally upgrade our vehicle to a Yukon XL. Now we can camp further away from home ( what I really mean is that we can hide from our family better the further away from home we go!!)

If any one wants to do a mini rally or just a simple get together in either Central or South FLorida, let us know. Im not sure how we can go about getting something like that together, but I bet it would be a blast.

[*b]This is a planned rally.. here are the details. Everyone is welcome to come!!!Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*


----------



## Crawfish

Hey June, Campingnut18 is going to be in the Tampa area the first week of April. PM him and maybe y'all can hook up. I don't know if I should have said that or not, he is going to the place he never talks about.







Sorry Lamar.







Oh well, PM him anyway.







Or you can just pick a place and time and see who shows up.

Leon


----------



## CutlerBayCampers

Hey!

We live in South Florida, Cutler Bay. I hear you we need a rally down this way or at least in central FLA.

We don't have our Outback yet but we have a pop-up. We go to Flamingo a lot since the weather's been cool and it's less than a hour from home







. Can't touch it in the summer - too hot and no hookups.

Anyways, we're planning a bunch of camping this spring and summer. Going to the FL panhandle for a week and check things out. We are thinking of Three Rivers SP for base camp and then tootle around from there.

We have been trying to get to Flamingo the past 2 weekends but it's been too dang windy for boating. We're aiming for April 6th weekend - we'll see

Take care and maybe we'll see ya'll around!

Suzie


----------



## Chuck-N-June

Where is Cutler Bay? We live about 50 miles north of West Palm Beach. If anyone has any suggestions for a time and place, let us know. We are in! There is suppose to be an awesome campground near Tampa called the Red Coconut. Its right on the Gulf. Ive never been there, but I know someone from work who has and it said its beautiful. I wonder if Disney gives a discounted rate for stuff like that......



Crawfish said:


> Hey June, Campingnut18 is going to be in the Tampa area the first week of April. PM him and maybe y'all can hook up. I don't know if I should have said that or not, he is going to the place he never talks about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Lamar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, PM him anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can just pick a place and time and see who shows up.
> 
> Leon


----------



## 3LEES

I agree with you 100%. We need a rally in Florida.

Ft. Wilderness is probably the best campground in Florida. It is pricey, and would probably take almost a year of advance booking to get multiple campsites.

We know the Central east coast fairly well. Many good campgrounds near here. This afternoon I will post some of them.

Let's hear from others. I know Many of our fellow Floridians have stayed at some great Florida campgrounds.

Dan


----------



## sleecjr

If you want some nature. Check this out. paynes prairie Its around central Fla. Have not been yet, but it looks Very nice.

I am up for a Florida rally any time! We are headed to Stephen Foster State Park in North Fla on May 6-8 th if some one would like to go.


----------



## NobleEagle

We too are in Florida. We live in the Clearwater area of Tampabay and would love to hear of a Central Florida rally. If anyone is interested we are headed to the Keys for a week in May. I hope we can get a Florida OBers Rally going sometime.


----------



## campingnut18

hi lee and noble eagle, i will be going to the PLACE WE DONT SPEAK OF.
yes its in tamp fl. 
i cant wait. its one of the best campsite ive been too in 10 years.
i hate the long drive from atl. but its worth it.
if i were you guys in florida. i would pick a date and time book your site.
then post that the fla outbackers are having a rally.
thats all we did and now look at the destin trip.
you book it, post it and PEOPLE WILL COME.

its ok leon they dont have any open sites until late october. 
people are welcome to visit us.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Can someone from Alabama come to the rally?







If y'all plan one well in advance and post it I know several Southeastern Outbackers will come. Just put one together and let us know when and where.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> Can someone from Alabama come to the rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


You are always welcome!


----------



## Chuck-N-June

The more the merrier! We are going to the Keys too, the end of May. Just havent figured out where yet. I think this would be awesome. I agree we should just pick a date and place. Has anyone been to River Ranch in Lake Wales? We use to go there years ago.



sleecjr said:


> Can someone from Alabama come to the rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


You are always welcome!
[/quote]


----------



## fl_diesel

Northeast FL has some nice campgounds. We haven't been to Paynes Prairie but agree it looks nice. I have not come across a bad florida state park.

We are up for a weekend rally in FL...


----------



## campingnut18

we have been to paynes prairie. we stoped for an over night trip last year.
its only about 2 miles offf I-75.
very flat for bike riding. and they have one tall lookout to view the wild life .
sites are very much like all the ga state parks.
water, electric and very level.

campingnut18


----------



## NobleEagle

Chuck-n-June said:


> Can someone from Alabama come to the rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


You are always welcome!
[/quote]
[/quote]

We will be at Sunshine Key RV Resort and Marina in Big Pine Key on May 18 thru 23.


----------



## chbcso

We would probably be interested in a central Florida rally as well. South Florida would be to far for us though. If it is planned far enough in advanced I'm sure we would go. Happy Trails!!


----------



## 3LEES

We have made reservations for Easter weekend at Manatee Hammock in Titusville. We've camped there before and really enjoyed it.

We plan on a Easter Morning egg hunt for our son, and we are going to attend service at First United Methodist Church of Titusville. A wonderful minister and old friend is the pastor there and we want to visit him and his wife.

Join us if you can!

Dan


----------



## [email protected]

Ft. Wilderness would be perfect for a Rally. We were at the Ft. during the Prevost rally and they took the entire 1700 and 1800 loops. Can't go wrong in teh fall at the Ft. when the prices are cheaper. It's also cooler for those of us who don't enjoy the summer heat.

Our favorite places to camp in FL
1) Disney's Ft. Wilderness (hands down)-What's not to like?!
2) Anastasia SP in St. Augustine-BEACH nice, next to the lighthouse, quiet
3) Ft. Desoto -Pinellas County Park (St. Pete)-quiet and nice BEACH!
4) O'Leno SP in High Springs North of Gainesville $15 a night, quiet, and close to Ichetucknee Springs SP where we tubed down the springs
5) Paynes Prairie in Micanopy just south of Gainesville, $15 a night and the prairie is beautiful, quiet
6) Sebastian Inlet-nice beach

The closest place to camp for us is Disney's Ft. Wilderness and in the "winter" months we reserve campgrounds away from the beaches. Then the beach campgrounds in the "summer".
I'd love to hear everyone elses favorites (especially in North FL). We try to camp within a 2-2.5 hr. radius due to time, gas and sunlight in winter months.

Love the rally in CFL idea.


----------



## NobleEagle

[email protected] said:


> Ft. Wilderness would be perfect for a Rally. We were at the Ft. during the Prevost rally and they took the entire 1700 and 1800 loops. Can't go wrong in teh fall at the Ft. when the prices are cheaper. It's also cooler for those of us who don't enjoy the summer heat.
> 
> Our favorite places to camp in FL
> 1) Disney's Ft. Wilderness (hands down)-What's not to like?!
> 2) Anastasia SP in St. Augustine-BEACH nice, next to the lighthouse, quiet
> 3) Ft. Desoto -Pinellas County Park (St. Pete)-quiet and nice BEACH!
> 4) O'Leno SP in High Springs North of Gainesville $15 a night, quiet, and close to Ichetucknee Springs SP where we tubed down the springs
> 5) Paynes Prairie in Micanopy just south of Gainesville, $15 a night and the prairie is beautiful, quiet
> 6) Sebastian Inlet-nice beach
> 
> The closest place to camp for us is Disney's Ft. Wilderness and in the "winter" months we reserve campgrounds away from the beaches. Then the beach campgrounds in the "summer".
> I'd love to hear everyone elses favorites (especially in North FL). We try to camp within a 2-2.5 hr. radius due to time, gas and sunlight in winter months.
> 
> Love the rally in CFL idea.


We usually do the same and try to stay within a few hours of the house. However, my family is comming down from up north to help a sick family member. We are going to go visit for about 3 days and will be staying at *Southern Palms RV Resort* in Eusits, FL on April 9-12.


----------



## [email protected]

I have visited Bahia Honda SP in the Keys but have never camped there. It's $26 a night but is it worth it?

Anyone camped there?

We probably couldn't go wrong since I haven't been to a "bad" FL SP yet.


----------



## jgheesling

We have made the keys trip in 2004 and 2005 we missed 2006 due to my Mom passing away but did not think to book for this year until too late. I am looking at a Late April 2008 trip thur the keys again. You have to book the site exactly a 11 months in advance to get good sites. Anyone for Buffetville. See our pictures at Keys Pics We stay about 14-16 days traveling down the keys and staying at three of the state parks as we go down. John Pennacamp, Long Key, Bahia Honda. Great Trip any takers??


----------



## CutlerBayCampers

campingnut18 said:


> i will be going to the PLACE WE DONT SPEAK OF.
> yes its in tamp fl.
> lamar


I don't mean to sound dumb but what is the PLACE WE DON'T SPEAK OF in Tampa? I've seen that mentioned a few times here and am now curious.

If you prefer, you can answer us via PM.

Thanks!

Suzie and Chris


----------



## Crawfish

Chris and Suzie said:


> I don't mean to sound dumb but what is the PLACE WE DON'T SPEAK OF in Tampa? I've seen that mentioned a few times here and am now curious.
> 
> If you prefer, you can answer us via PM.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Suzie and Chris


Suzie, just PM Lamar (Campingnut18) and ask him. The place he is talking about has been mentioned in this thread.









Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

[email protected] said:


> Ft. Wilderness would be perfect for a Rally. We were at the Ft. during the Prevost rally and they took the entire 1700 and 1800 loops. Can't go wrong in teh fall at the Ft. when the prices are cheaper. It's also cooler for those of us who don't enjoy the summer heat.
> 
> Our favorite places to camp in FL
> 1) Disney's Ft. Wilderness (hands down)-What's not to like?!
> 2) Anastasia SP in St. Augustine-BEACH nice, next to the lighthouse, quiet
> 3) Ft. Desoto -Pinellas County Park (St. Pete)-quiet and nice BEACH!
> 4) O'Leno SP in High Springs North of Gainesville $15 a night, quiet, and close to Ichetucknee Springs SP where we tubed down the springs
> 5) Paynes Prairie in Micanopy just south of Gainesville, $15 a night and the prairie is beautiful, quiet
> 6) Sebastian Inlet-nice beach
> 
> The closest place to camp for us is Disney's Ft. Wilderness and in the "winter" months we reserve campgrounds away from the beaches. Then the beach campgrounds in the "summer".
> I'd love to hear everyone elses favorites (especially in North FL). We try to camp within a 2-2.5 hr. radius due to time, gas and sunlight in winter months.
> 
> Love the rally in CFL idea.


Our favorite NE fl camgrounds(in order):
Ft Clinch SP river campground -- haven't tried the beach side because it has no trees
Hanna Park Mayport FL, City Park, beaches, kids park with a small water park, wooded and a ferry ride over the saint Johns river to Huegenot Park which allows you to drive on the beach and overlooks Mayport Naval Base
Anastasia SP Saint Augustine

Other fl campgrounds:
Of course Ft Wilderness 
Wekiva Springs (Orlando)
Topsail Hill SP
Jetty Park (good place to stay for a view of the Shuttle Launch or in my case shuttle launch attempts)

Will be visiting Ft Desoto in Early May.

Wekiva Springs was really a nice stay in Central FL, Nice park on a Natural Spring. Judging by the number of parking places, looks like it could get very crowded in the summer at the spring but it closes to non campers before dark. The camping is about a mile from the sping head.


----------



## [email protected]

fl_diesel said:


> Ft. Wilderness would be perfect for a Rally. We were at the Ft. during the Prevost rally and they took the entire 1700 and 1800 loops. Can't go wrong in teh fall at the Ft. when the prices are cheaper. It's also cooler for those of us who don't enjoy the summer heat.
> 
> Our favorite places to camp in FL
> 1) Disney's Ft. Wilderness (hands down)-What's not to like?!
> 2) Anastasia SP in St. Augustine-BEACH nice, next to the lighthouse, quiet
> 3) Ft. Desoto -Pinellas County Park (St. Pete)-quiet and nice BEACH!
> 4) O'Leno SP in High Springs North of Gainesville $15 a night, quiet, and close to Ichetucknee Springs SP where we tubed down the springs
> 5) Paynes Prairie in Micanopy just south of Gainesville, $15 a night and the prairie is beautiful, quiet
> 6) Sebastian Inlet-nice beach
> 
> The closest place to camp for us is Disney's Ft. Wilderness and in the "winter" months we reserve campgrounds away from the beaches. Then the beach campgrounds in the "summer".
> I'd love to hear everyone elses favorites (especially in North FL). We try to camp within a 2-2.5 hr. radius due to time, gas and sunlight in winter months.
> 
> Love the rally in CFL idea.


Our favorite NE fl camgrounds(in order):
Ft Clinch SP river campground -- haven't tried the beach side because it has no trees
Hanna Park Mayport FL, City Park, beaches, kids park with a small water park, wooded and a ferry ride over the saint Johns river to Huegenot Park which allows you to drive on the beach and overlooks Mayport Naval Base
Anastasia SP Saint Augustine

Other fl campgrounds:
Of course Ft Wilderness 
Wekiva Springs (Orlando)
Topsail Hill SP
Jetty Park (good place to stay for a view of the Shuttle Launch or in my case shuttle launch attempts)

Will be visiting Ft Desoto in Early May.

Wekiva Springs was really a nice stay in Central FL, Nice park on a Natural Spring. Judging by the number of parking places, looks like it could get very crowded in the summer at the spring but it closes to non campers before dark. The camping is about a mile from the sping head.
[/quote]

We thought jetty Park was only good for Shuttle Launches too. No shade and not to quiet-a bit pricey too.
Wekiva Springs is always busy and I grew up at the park-nice park. We'll have to try Topsail I always forget that one.
The other NE campgrounds -we need to give those a try too. Thanks to listing your favs.

We'll be at Ft. Desoto first week in Aug. I booked 6 months to the day in advance -or we don't get in!


----------



## Chuck-N-June

I bet I can guess the place we dont speak of!! lol.. 
We were at Disney this weekend. Its beautiful but Disney just raised its prices again. We paid 95.00 a night there.. of course it was season. I like River Ranch in Lake Wales. It has a few pools and a ton of stuff for the kids to do. Theres a rodeo, and if I remember right a petting zoo. 
Although I hear Wekiva Springs is a good place too. Manatee pocket is a great place to camp. And there are several places in Daytona. We go to Tropical Palms in Kissimmee all the time too. Maybe tonight we all can pick a place and just take it from there.



fl_diesel said:


> Ft. Wilderness would be perfect for a Rally. We were at the Ft. during the Prevost rally and they took the entire 1700 and 1800 loops. Can't go wrong in teh fall at the Ft. when the prices are cheaper. It's also cooler for those of us who don't enjoy the summer heat.
> 
> Our favorite places to camp in FL
> 1) Disney's Ft. Wilderness (hands down)-What's not to like?!
> 2) Anastasia SP in St. Augustine-BEACH nice, next to the lighthouse, quiet
> 3) Ft. Desoto -Pinellas County Park (St. Pete)-quiet and nice BEACH!
> 4) O'Leno SP in High Springs North of Gainesville $15 a night, quiet, and close to Ichetucknee Springs SP where we tubed down the springs
> 5) Paynes Prairie in Micanopy just south of Gainesville, $15 a night and the prairie is beautiful, quiet
> 6) Sebastian Inlet-nice beach
> 
> The closest place to camp for us is Disney's Ft. Wilderness and in the "winter" months we reserve campgrounds away from the beaches. Then the beach campgrounds in the "summer".
> I'd love to hear everyone elses favorites (especially in North FL). We try to camp within a 2-2.5 hr. radius due to time, gas and sunlight in winter months.
> 
> Love the rally in CFL idea.


Our favorite NE fl camgrounds(in order):
Ft Clinch SP river campground -- haven't tried the beach side because it has no trees
Hanna Park Mayport FL, City Park, beaches, kids park with a small water park, wooded and a ferry ride over the saint Johns river to Huegenot Park which allows you to drive on the beach and overlooks Mayport Naval Base
Anastasia SP Saint Augustine

Other fl campgrounds:
Of course Ft Wilderness 
Wekiva Springs (Orlando)
Topsail Hill SP
Jetty Park (good place to stay for a view of the Shuttle Launch or in my case shuttle launch attempts)

Will be visiting Ft Desoto in Early May.

Wekiva Springs was really a nice stay in Central FL, Nice park on a Natural Spring. Judging by the number of parking places, looks like it could get very crowded in the summer at the spring but it closes to non campers before dark. The camping is about a mile from the sping head.
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]

Chuck-n-June said:


> Ft. Wilderness would be perfect for a Rally. We were at the Ft. during the Prevost rally and they took the entire 1700 and 1800 loops. Can't go wrong in teh fall at the Ft. when the prices are cheaper. It's also cooler for those of us who don't enjoy the summer heat.
> 
> Our favorite places to camp in FL
> 1) Disney's Ft. Wilderness (hands down)-What's not to like?!
> 2) Anastasia SP in St. Augustine-BEACH nice, next to the lighthouse, quiet
> 3) Ft. Desoto -Pinellas County Park (St. Pete)-quiet and nice BEACH!
> 4) O'Leno SP in High Springs North of Gainesville $15 a night, quiet, and close to Ichetucknee Springs SP where we tubed down the springs
> 5) Paynes Prairie in Micanopy just south of Gainesville, $15 a night and the prairie is beautiful, quiet
> 6) Sebastian Inlet-nice beach
> 
> The closest place to camp for us is Disney's Ft. Wilderness and in the "winter" months we reserve campgrounds away from the beaches. Then the beach campgrounds in the "summer".
> I'd love to hear everyone elses favorites (especially in North FL). We try to camp within a 2-2.5 hr. radius due to time, gas and sunlight in winter months.
> 
> Love the rally in CFL idea.


Our favorite NE fl camgrounds(in order):
Ft Clinch SP river campground -- haven't tried the beach side because it has no trees
Hanna Park Mayport FL, City Park, beaches, kids park with a small water park, wooded and a ferry ride over the saint Johns river to Huegenot Park which allows you to drive on the beach and overlooks Mayport Naval Base
Anastasia SP Saint Augustine

Other fl campgrounds:
Of course Ft Wilderness 
Wekiva Springs (Orlando)
Topsail Hill SP
Jetty Park (good place to stay for a view of the Shuttle Launch or in my case shuttle launch attempts)

Will be visiting Ft Desoto in Early May.

Wekiva Springs was really a nice stay in Central FL, Nice park on a Natural Spring. Judging by the number of parking places, looks like it could get very crowded in the summer at the spring but it closes to non campers before dark. The camping is about a mile from the sping head.
[/quote]
[/quote]

$95 a night-WOW!








Paynes prairie is looking really good for $15 a night!!


----------



## sleecjr

$95 a night-WOW!








Paynes prairie is looking really good for $15 a night!!















[/quote]

have you been to Paynes Prairie? i would love to go, but i dont know about the sites. Are thay large and easy to get in to ?

Thanks Lee


----------



## campingnut18

lee the sites at paynes prairie were not bad at all. i would say most sites would hold a 40' camper.
very easy to get in and out of. very level.
they kept the bath house clean too.

lamar


----------



## [email protected]

Lee I would agree that most of the sites are 40. We're in site 36 last time and by the bathrooms. (we have a 26RS and we have to always have a 30ft or more site). PP only has 50 sites (19-33 are tent sites. ONLY) -Lots of places to ride bikes or walk. *If you're not a FL gator fan than beware-HA! The other side of Lake Wauberg is students and staff only. We were the LMK weekend right after they won Nat'l Champs. Orange and blue everywhere (we're not fans and yet my Mom's works there). The town of Micanopy is very laid back and cute. Doc Hollywood (Michael J. Fox) was filmed there. We usually get lunch in town.-Old FL Cafe and Coffee N Cream (also serves lunch)

P. Prairie reminds me of O'Leno SP if you've been there. P. Prairie is 7 miles from town and a Wal-Mart if needed.

I see you live in Jax. O'Leno is nice too and 30 mins. closer that P.Praire. The site we love there is 26 sometimes 25 if 26 is taken. It's a 40 ft. and lots of room. Again close to the bathrooms.
We've pulled in and the deer are right in our site. When we eat dinner the deer come to visit and eat the leftovers around the other sites. My kids love crossing the bridge since I won't let them in the river. The only and closest grocery store is Winn Dixie down the road from Floyd's- a nice place to lunch and dinner. Floyd's is always busy! It's always a stop. We'll be there for Easter weekend. We usually stay at O'leno in the summer months to tubed down the springs (which is open from Memorial Day weekend to Labor Day weekend to preserve the Springs.
HTH


----------



## NobleEagle

I'd like to toss *Rock Crusher Canyon * into the mix. They are located in Crystal River Florida, and the sites are cut into the treeline. The sites are nice, clean and very shaded. The rates are reasonable and they accept Good Sam. They have a lake and a swimming pool and clean bathrooms. Right near the Weekie Wachie Mermaid Museum it has stuff for all now that the season is breaking. We enjoy it every time we go and look forward to our next visit.


----------



## C Ware

We jusy booked a week at Ft. Wilderness (in the pet loop) and it was $75 a night. I didn't think we could get in this summer but we did. We'll be there June 19th thru the 26th. DW's big 50th B day.


----------



## 3LEES

NobleEagle said:


> I'd like to toss *Rock Crusher Canyon * into the mix. They are located in Crystal River Florida, and the sites are cut into the treeline. The sites are nice, clean and very shaded. The rates are reasonable and they accept Good Sam. They have a lake and a swimming pool and clean bathrooms. Right near the Weekie Wachie Mermaid Museum it has stuff for all now that the season is breaking. We enjoy it every time we go and look forward to our next visit.


Paul,

I think you've got something there. Nice campground that welcomes rallys. Near attractions.

I did a little 'cyphering.

From Miami................................320 miles.........5+ hrs
From Melbourne/Palm Bay...........160 miles.........2.5 hrs
From Ft. Myers..........................200 miles.........3 hrs
From Jacksonville........................140 miles.........2.5 hrs
From West Palm Beach.................260 miles........4 hrs
From Panama City........................290 miles........4.5 hrs

It seems to me that the location is not a bad drive from most anywhere in the state.

What do y'all think?

Dan


----------



## johnp

95.00 unbelievable. I just booked Tropical Palms (again) they are 54.00 for a Super site. I'll be heading down on the 15th for a week.

John


----------



## Crawfish

Dan, looks like y'all are getting close to a place.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

3LEES said:


> I'd like to toss *Rock Crusher Canyon * into the mix. They are located in Crystal River Florida, and the sites are cut into the treeline. The sites are nice, clean and very shaded. The rates are reasonable and they accept Good Sam. They have a lake and a swimming pool and clean bathrooms. Right near the Weekie Wachie Mermaid Museum it has stuff for all now that the season is breaking. We enjoy it every time we go and look forward to our next visit.


Paul,

I think you've got something there. Nice campground that welcomes rallys. Near attractions.

I did a little 'cyphering.

From Miami................................320 miles.........5+ hrs
From Melbourne/Palm Bay...........160 miles.........2.5 hrs
From Ft. Myers..........................200 miles.........3 hrs
From Jacksonville........................140 miles.........2.5 hrs
From West Palm Beach.................260 miles........4 hrs
From Panama City........................290 miles........4.5 hrs

It seems to me that the location is not a bad drive from most anywhere in the state.

What do y'all think?

Dan
[/quote]

Does some one have pictures of this place? I went to there web site, but it didnt have much info.


----------



## Chuck-N-June

Chuck and I are all for it, but we would have to make it a long weekend thing. It would be a 4 hr ride... Now we need to pick a date!



3LEES said:


> I'd like to toss *Rock Crusher Canyon * into the mix. They are located in Crystal River Florida, and the sites are cut into the treeline. The sites are nice, clean and very shaded. The rates are reasonable and they accept Good Sam. They have a lake and a swimming pool and clean bathrooms. Right near the Weekie Wachie Mermaid Museum it has stuff for all now that the season is breaking. We enjoy it every time we go and look forward to our next visit.


Paul,

I think you've got something there. Nice campground that welcomes rallys. Near attractions.

I did a little 'cyphering.

From Miami................................320 miles.........5+ hrs
From Melbourne/Palm Bay...........160 miles.........2.5 hrs
From Ft. Myers..........................200 miles.........3 hrs
From Jacksonville........................140 miles.........2.5 hrs
From West Palm Beach.................260 miles........4 hrs
From Panama City........................290 miles........4.5 hrs

It seems to me that the location is not a bad drive from most anywhere in the state.

What do y'all think?

Dan
[/quote]


----------



## NobleEagle

sleecjr said:


> I'd like to toss *Rock Crusher Canyon * into the mix. They are located in Crystal River Florida, and the sites are cut into the treeline. The sites are nice, clean and very shaded. The rates are reasonable and they accept Good Sam. They have a lake and a swimming pool and clean bathrooms. Right near the Weekie Wachie Mermaid Museum it has stuff for all now that the season is breaking. We enjoy it every time we go and look forward to our next visit.


Paul,

I think you've got something there. Nice campground that welcomes rallys. Near attractions.

I did a little 'cyphering.

From Miami................................320 miles.........5+ hrs
From Melbourne/Palm Bay...........160 miles.........2.5 hrs
From Ft. Myers..........................200 miles.........3 hrs
From Jacksonville........................140 miles.........2.5 hrs
From West Palm Beach.................260 miles........4 hrs
From Panama City........................290 miles........4.5 hrs

It seems to me that the location is not a bad drive from most anywhere in the state.

What do y'all think?

Dan
[/quote]

Does some one have pictures of this place? I went to there web site, but it didnt have much info.
[/quote]
I am in the process of posting the few pictures I have. Most are of our sites but you may get some idea of the area. I did NOT get any of the pool area or many other sites there I am sorry. I am also calling to see if the rates would be different or if we can all be together. They have a RALLY organization dept if there are more than 10 guests. I will post more info as soon as I get it. I will also edit this post with the link to the pictures. Can we try to get a tentative date for this? I know if we make it too soon, some people may not be able to get the time off to make the trip. If we make it a few months out, then people will be able to make arrangements and give ample notice. We personally think Labor Day would be great but don't think waiting until September will be accepted for this idea. Then again, please consider this is a fresh idea and most of us have already made plans for the next couple of months. It would not be financially possible or "time-off" possible for some of us if we do these trips too closely together. Lets get some input on the thoughts so we have a good foundation to plan this and we can make it happen


----------



## NobleEagle

Pictures have been added and I am hoping to get some feedback so we can try to settle on a date. Did this post die?


----------



## Chuck-N-June

NobleEagle said:


> Pictures have been added and I am hoping to get some feedback so we can try to settle on a date. Did this post die?


No, it didnt die. I think everyone is just waiting for a date...........


----------



## chbcso

We can go on Memorial Day weekend but that may be to soon for everyone else. We also just booked reservations at a different campground for Labor Day with friends. So I guess we wiill have to see what everyone else throws out. We would love to go so we are hoping it is on some dates that we haven't booked yet.


----------



## CutlerBayCampers

chbcso said:


> We can go on Memorial Day weekend but that may be to soon for everyone else. We also just booked reservations at a different campground for Labor Day with friends. So I guess we wiill have to see what everyone else throws out. We would love to go so we are hoping it is on some dates that we haven't booked yet.


We're game for anything that's not too, too far away from So. Fla. We STILL have a pop-up though.







Just have to get a few more things paid off before we can get our 23KRS! Gosh we are hoping to be able to buy it by the end of the year. Keep you fingers crossed for us!

Chris and Suzie
(Wishful Outbackers)


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
I live 13 miles from FL line, above Tallahassee, FL. This would be 175 miles for me, and I've always heard Crystal River was a pretty place............Can I come, too??







Let me know definite dates, and I'll try to make it. Crawfish may be interested, too, as it would be about the same distance for him and ee4308.
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

While this might be labled as a Florida Outbacker Rally, it's open to all that might want to come.

Paul, those are great photos. Looks like a real fine campground.

Question...that one photo...is it a picture of Rock Crusher Canyon's satellite dish???
















For us Memorial Day would be tough. The Southeastern Outbacker 2007 Summer Rally is two weeks later.

Labor Day weekend would work for us. However, since that is the height of hurricane season, we'd have to keep a close weather eye out.

We're open to most any other suggestions for a date. I can usually get a Friday off to make a long weekend.

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

That dish (dishes) is on their property, but I have no idea what it goes to...I think it's part of the close by airport possibly.
If Labor Day weekend is not too good due to the intermittent weather, how about *July 20, 21 & 22?* 
Will that work? I am just trying to help out if someone else has suggestions or would like to help please chime in.
If there are no objections, is it safe to say we settled on a _*place*_?
Rock Crusher Canyon in Crystal River, FL


----------



## Chuck-N-June

NobleEagle said:


> That dish (dishes) is on their property, but I have no idea what it goes to...I think it's part of the close by airport possibly.
> If Labor Day weekend is not too good due to the intermittent weather, how about *July 20, 21 & 22?*
> Will that work? I am just trying to help out if someone else has suggestions or would like to help please chime in.
> If there are no objections, is it safe to say we settled on a _*place*_?
> Rock Crusher Canyon in Crystal River, FL


I think we would be in for July.. we made reservations in St Augustine KOA for Memorial Day weekend. Chuck and I took a ride around Lake Okeechobee today and stopped by River Ranch near Lake Wales. We were thinking that would be a great place, but so does the other campground. Disney is just too expensive. July is good for us, but honestly we camp about once a month, so we are game for anything.....


----------



## Crawfish

OK NobleEagle, set that date and I promise people will come. I was not going to get in on the date business but if someone does not set a date this thread might die. So go ahead and set July 20, 21 and 22 as the date and let everyone plan around it. It looks like a good date, far enough ahead so people can make plans.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

Unless there are any objections, lets try to get a list going of people that would like to attend. I don't know what I am doing but I'm giving it a shot. I have never been to a rally so if I blow this dont blame me. I am just making some phone calls when we are more organized to see if we can get a better rate if more than 10 people are comming. I have no clue what else is needed after that. I am not a party planner or an event scheduler. Please add your name to the list and lets see if this can work. EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!

_*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*_
1)NobleEagle
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Chuck-N-June

NobleEagle said:


> Unless there are any objections, lets try to get a list going of people that would like to attend. I don't know what I am doing but I'm giving it a shot. I have never been to a rally so if I blow this dont blame me. I am just making some phone calls when we are more organized to see if we can get a better rate if more than 10 people are comming. I have no clue what else is needed after that. I am not a party planner or an event scheduler. Please add your name to the list and lets see if this can work. EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!
> 
> _*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*_
> 1)NobleEagle
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


----------



## Crawfish

NobleEagle said:


> Unless there are any objections, lets try to get a list going of people that would like to attend. I don't know what I am doing but I'm giving it a shot. I have never been to a rally so if I blow this dont blame me. I am just making some phone calls when we are more organized to see if we can get a better rate if more than 10 people are comming. I have no clue what else is needed after that. I am not a party planner or an event scheduler. Please add your name to the list and lets see if this can work. EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!
> 
> _*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*_
> 1)NobleEagle
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From Alabama)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


NobleEagle I am pretty sure who will get at least 10 to 15.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

NobleEagle said:


> Unless there are any objections, lets try to get a list going of people that would like to attend. I don't know what I am doing but I'm giving it a shot. I have never been to a rally so if I blow this dont blame me. I am just making some phone calls when we are more organized to see if we can get a better rate if more than 10 people are comming. I have no clue what else is needed after that. I am not a party planner or an event scheduler. Please add your name to the list and lets see if this can work. EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!
> 
> _*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*_
> 1)NobleEagle
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From Alabama)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


----------



## 3LEES

sgalady said:


> Unless there are any objections, lets try to get a list going of people that would like to attend. I don't know what I am doing but I'm giving it a shot. I have never been to a rally so if I blow this dont blame me. I am just making some phone calls when we are more organized to see if we can get a better rate if more than 10 people are comming. I have no clue what else is needed after that. I am not a party planner or an event scheduler. Please add your name to the list and lets see if this can work. EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!
> 
> _*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*_
> 1)NobleEagle
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From Alabama)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


[/quote]

Half way there!


----------



## NobleEagle

This thread has been moved. It was a thought that was originally posted in the General Discussion thread. Since it has grown into a rally, it was moved to the Rally forum, please update any subscriptions to this thread you may have.


----------



## Crawfish

Nice job on the banner Noble.

Can you see if Chuck-N-June can update the first post so when people see it they will know it is a rally be organized. Just a though.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

Crawfish said:


> Nice job on the banner Noble.
> 
> Can you see if Chuck-N-June can update the first post so when people see it they will know it is a rally be organized. Just a though.
> 
> Leon


Leon,
I was thinking that as well and they will read it soon I'm sure so they may address it (it seems they are always checking in like I am). I has this post moved to the RALLY forum so people will know it has been organized. And thanks on the banner


----------



## 3LEES

Ok Floridians (and any others that would like to attend). We've got a rally going. Sign up and join the fun!


----------



## Chuck-N-June

NobleEagle said:


> Nice job on the banner Noble.
> 
> Can you see if Chuck-N-June can update the first post so when people see it they will know it is a rally be organized. Just a though.
> 
> Leon


Leon,
I was thinking that as well and they will read it soon I'm sure so they may address it (it seems they are always checking in like I am). I has this post moved to the RALLY forum so people will know it has been organized. And thanks on the banner






















[/quote]

Ok, how do we move this??? We ( me actually) have issues with computers lol....


----------



## 3LEES

Chuck-n-June said:


> Nice job on the banner Noble.
> 
> Can you see if Chuck-N-June can update the first post so when people see it they will know it is a rally be organized. Just a though.
> 
> Leon


Leon,
I was thinking that as well and they will read it soon I'm sure so they may address it (it seems they are always checking in like I am). I has this post moved to the RALLY forum so people will know it has been organized. And thanks on the banner






















[/quote]

Ok, how do we move this??? We ( me actually) have issues with computers lol....
[/quote]
The thread has already been moved to the Outbacker Rally forum. We would like you to edit the first post to indicate that this is a planned rally.

If you need help, feel free to PM me or Paul (NobleEagle).

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Where are all the Floridians?

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Ok Floridians...I KNOW you're out there!

We've found a great campground, we've set a date. Now it's your turn to respond!

Let us know what you think. We'd like to have a bunch of campers there, but we're gonna have a rally anyway!

Dan

P.S. Those of you who reside OUTSIDE the Florida borders, we'd like to hear your thoughts also


----------



## CutlerBayCampers

Rock Crusher sounds nice. They're website is really, really poor though. It doesn't tell you very much.

Is the campground on the Crystal River? If so do they have a boat ramp?

Just some questions cuz we wouldn't want to bring the Gheenoe for nothing - that would mean driving 2 cars.

Thanks all!

Chris and Suzie


----------



## NobleEagle

I called Rock Crusher Canyon today and got more information. They will be giving us the "Rally/Good Sam " rate of $27.00 + tx per night. They are holding these sites for us and CAN NOT call it a rally until we have *10 attendees* so please book your site asap as they are holding 7 in this area for now (Site #'s 176,178,180,182,184,188 & more if needed). *Call 1-352-795-1313 and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY* (they will put you in this area and give our quoted rate). This is for July 20 (Friday) and check out is by 12pm on Sunday the 22nd (if you want to hang around and take your time you can pay an additional $10 to stay until 5pm). They have a dock at their lake area and NO boat ramp. However, if you have a kayak or an inflatable boat that you can carry, they don't have a problem with launching it there. The total with the tax should be $58.86 for the 2 night stay (Fri & Sat leaving Sunday). EACH ATTENDEE HAS TO RESERVE THEIR OWN SITE.

*Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)​*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:

1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)June and Chuck
3)Crawfish (From Alabama)
4)sgalady (from GA)
5)3LEES
6)sharkskinner (site 178)
7)ee4308
8)
9)
10)


----------



## bmxmom

Hi,

We will not be able to attend. I would love to come and meet everyone but we have already made reservations at a campground in Tampa (The one that is not supposed to be mentioned by name - I think it is the same one.) for the same weekend.

Anne


----------



## sleecjr

I cant make it either.







I want to go, but cant get off work.


----------



## 3LEES

sleecjr said:


> I cant make it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go, but cant get off work.


Sorry you can't make this one Lee. Maybe the next one!

C ya at Topsail!

Dan


----------



## sharkskinner

Has anyone else made their reservations? We know there are more people that are in and around Florida that would like to go to this rally. EVERYONE IS WELCOME! Lets get the word out and reserve your spot today!


----------



## Crawfish

NobleEagle said:


> *Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)​*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
> 
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


Got my reservation made.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> *Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)​*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
> 
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES (site 182)
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


Got my reservation made.

Leon








[/quote]

Made my reservation. Site 182


----------



## Zeus

*bump


----------



## sleecjr

3LEES said:


> I cant make it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go, but cant get off work.


Sorry you can't make this one Lee. Maybe the next one!

C ya at Topsail!

Dan
[/quote]

Me to. I love cristal river! It just hard for me to take saturday off.


----------



## NobleEagle

sleecjr said:


> I cant make it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go, but cant get off work.


Sorry you can't make this one Lee. Maybe the next one!

C ya at Topsail!

Dan
[/quote]

Me to. I love cristal river! It just hard for me to take saturday off.
[/quote]
I'm sorry you cant make it, I hope we can do this again where it's a better time for you and we can all attend! We'll have a drink in your honor and have you with us in spirit


----------



## RV Pilot

Crawfish said:


> *Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)​*Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
> 
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308
> 8)RV Pilot (site 184)
> 9)
> 10)


Got my reservation made.

Leon








[/quote]
[/quote]

See ya there!


----------



## Jambalaya

[email protected] said:


> I have visited Bahia Honda SP in the Keys but have never camped there. It's $26 a night but is it worth it?
> 
> Anyone camped there?
> 
> We probably couldn't go wrong since I haven't been to a "bad" FL SP yet.


Our Family has camped in the Keys several times, always a great experience. The kids love it. I have personally tent camped at Bahia Honda way back in the college days. BH is absolutely worth it. The only issue now is that there is far more road noise than there was in the early 80s. Pennekamp is awesome as well especially if you are into Snorkling/SCUBA. You can walk to the dive boats in 5 minutes.

There is simply so much to do, eat and see in the Keys.

Enjoy,
Billy


----------



## NobleEagle

[email protected] said:


> I have visited Bahia Honda SP in the Keys but have never camped there. It's $26 a night but is it worth it?
> 
> Anyone camped there?
> 
> We probably couldn't go wrong since I haven't been to a "bad" FL SP yet.


I'm sorry I didn't reply to this post sooner, I may not have seen it. This is NOT a state park, but I have camped there a couple of times and my father in law is there about twice a month, RVPilot (member here) goes there and we all think it's a pretty good deal for the money. It's serene, quiet, relaxing, very shaded, and they have a pool, jacuzzi, lake/fishing, golf cart rentals (added fee), immaculately clean bathrooms (like private bath,sink, toilet), full hookups, and if you are close enough to the main building I even had wifi access.


----------



## Five Outbackers

I have a site map from Rock Crusher Canyon. Can anyone let me know the best way to post it on Outbacker Central Florida Mini Rally site? I can scan it but not sure if it should be PDF or JPG and do I just copy and paste into a post ?

Ken


----------



## 3LEES

Five Outbackers said:


> I have a site map from Rock Crusher Canyon. Can anyone let me know the best way to post it on Outbacker Central Florida Mini Rally site? I can scan it but not sure if it should be PDF or JPG and do I just copy and paste into a post ?
> 
> Ken


Hey Ken,

That would be a great addition to this thread! Scan it and save it as a jpg, then upload the saved file to your album in Outbackers.com.

Then you can attach it to another post using the icons at the top of the posting page.

If you need any additional help, please Pm me.

Thanks again!

Dan


----------



## Five Outbackers

Rock Crusher Canyon Site Maps // Hope this works









Ken

Map # 1 http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6265

Map # 2 http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_678_50696.jpg


----------



## 3LEES

Thanks Ken for the maps!

I'll provide links here so everyone can see them easily.

Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #1

Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #2

The area we have been assigned is on the second page. It looks like we will be close to the pool, clubhouse and fitness area.

Lookin' better all the time!

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

*--------{BUMP}*​
*Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)*​
Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007: ​
Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #1​
Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #2​
1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)June and Chuck
3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
4)sgalady (from GA)
5)3LEES
6)sharkskinner (site 178)
7)ee4308
8)RV Pilot (site 184)
9)NON MEMBER BUT HAS OUTBACK (A NEIGHBOR)
10)


----------



## jetfan401

I WAS IN THE FORT THEN TOO, TOWED FROM NJ I HAS THE 32BHDS IN LOOP 300 WHERE WHERE YOU ?


----------



## 3LEES

NobleEagle said:


> *--------{BUMP}*​
> *Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)*​
> Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007: ​
> Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #1​
> Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #2​
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308
> 8)RV Pilot (site 184)
> 9)NON MEMBER BUT HAS OUTBACK (A NEIGHBOR)
> 10)


I made my reservation a couple of weeks ago. But right now I can't remember what site I'm in!









I'll check tonight and post when I find it.

Dan


----------



## 3LEES

NobleEagle said:


> *--------{BUMP}*​
> *Please edit this list accordingly (either add your name or add site info)*​
> Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007: ​
> Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #1​
> Rock Crusher Canyon campsite map #2​
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)June and Chuck
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES (site 182)
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308
> 8)RV Pilot (site 184)
> 9)NON MEMBER BUT HAS OUTBACK (A NEIGHBOR)
> 10)


I had to go back to the begining of this thread and read all my posts. I was pretty sure I had posted my site # when I made reservations. Somehow it came off the most recent post.

Site #182 is where we'll be!

Dan


----------



## CutlerBayCampers

Hi all,

Unfortunately we won't be able to make it. We have to go to NC the week before and will be just returning. A little too much driving too close together plus time off of work.

Hopefully another time. We hope ya'll have a really, really GREAT time!









Chris and Suzie


----------



## Chuck-N-June

We were in the 200 loop, by the marina.







Great campground!!



jetfan said:


> I WAS IN THE FORT THEN TOO, TOWED FROM NJ I HAS THE 32BHDS IN LOOP 300 WHERE WHERE YOU ?


----------



## 3LEES

Anymore takers?

This is a planned rally and will take place on the stated dates.

Com'on! Were gonna have some fun!


----------



## NobleEagle

NobleEagle said:


> *--------{BUMP}*​
> *There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
> Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
> Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)Chuck-n-June
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES (site 182)
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308
> 8)RV Pilot (site 184)
> 9)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
> 10)


----------



## Outback DeLand

We just made our reservations. We are on site #185 for July 20-23. Can't wait!

We have to go to a wedding on Sat. at 6:00 in Daytona, so will be gone that evening, but back late that night.

On Monday we are going over to Tropical Palms in Kissimmee and staying there until Friday. Anyone who wants to join us is more than welcome. When I called for our reservations, I mentioned that others may come with us. I got you guys a deal! If you have never stayed there, and you are making your reservations to arrive on a Sun. or Mon., you get 4 nights for the price of 3! If you stayed there last summer, you get a 25% discount per night. Call them at 1-800-647-2567 (ask for Renee-she's working today, and not again until Wed.) and then reply back and let me know that you are coming, and I will have them put us all on the shaded row together (they only let you do that if you have a group coming).









See you all soon!
Anita


----------



## Crawfish

Glad y'all are going to make it Mike. Sorry you could not get a site at Topsail for the summer rally, but there is always next year.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

*--------{BUMP}*​
*There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY 
(You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​







1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)Chuck-n-June
3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
4)sgalady (from GA)
5)3LEES (site 182)
6)sharkskinner (site 178)
7)ee4308
8)RV Pilot (site 184)
9)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
10)Outback DeLand (site 185)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)


----------



## mountainlady56

I am SO sorry........I STILL haven't made my reservation, but I fully intend to. Bad Darlene, bad girl!!








I'll try to make them tomorrow, but I sure don't want to call at midnight. Getting things together with Jimmy in tow has been a pretty difficult task, getting ready for Topsail, plus I found something I want and have to go pick it up tomorrow







, as well as pick up some tequila for two gallons of margarita mix (oldest son took other 2 gallons!), order medications and get my truck serviced!!







Oh, I ALSO have to cash in two scratch-off FL lottery tickets.............$165 (error - $115! - don't send me to Vegas to play Texas Hold'Em with YOUR money!!







But, I gladly took the $115!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Called this afternoon, got their answering machine, and left a message for them to contact me. Hopefully, I'll hear something from them tomorrow.
Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45

Chuck-n-June said:


> Chuck and I just got back from a camping trip in Disney World. While we were there, we counted approximately a dozen Outbacks. My question is, with all these Outbackers in sunny Florida, why arent there more rallies in South FLorida???? Where are all the Florida campers? The weather here is almost always beautiful, well.......... unless we have a Hurricane or 2 or 5.
> 
> Anyway, we love our camper and have used it once a month since we bought it in November. We also did finally upgrade our vehicle to a Yukon XL. Now we can camp further away from home ( what I really mean is that we can hide from our family better the further away from home we go!!)
> 
> If any one wants to do a mini rally or just a simple get together in either Central or South FLorida, let us know. Im not sure how we can go about getting something like that together, but I bet it would be a blast.
> 
> [*b]This is a planned rally.. here are the details. Everyone is welcome to come!!!Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:*


Heres a suggestion....... Plan a rally in January when the Manatee are in season. We have been down there off and on for the past 6 years and usually stay at the best Western the first day, then move on to Rainbow River and camp at the state park (tent camp that is, this was before I had the OB) Sounds like some good ole OB camping mixed with a Manatee outing would be a hit!!! Let me know and I'll see you at Crackers!









Mike


----------



## ITSMCVEY

new to this site and would like to be part of this outbacker rally.my wife and i just got back from rock crusher this past weekend and had a good time







.rock crushr is less than a hour from the house (fruitland park) so it makes a good quikie last min trip.this time of the year it seems pretty slow over there.there was a big rally(big fine coachs)there last weekend looked like everyone was havin a good time.we also went to homassas sat and found a park there that was like a zoo for injured animals,cost us 9 bucks each and was interesting,manatees,eagles,gators,owls.you name it it was there,even a hippo.any how i will get with the wife and try to get some reservations.please excuse my spelling

oh yea almost forgot,well i did but some info.2005 outback 5th wheel sydney edition ,2006 f250 ford.we been camping now i think for 5 years.we try and go once a month if the cash flow is good.mabey somebody can help me get the sig thing going on at the bottom of the page with my info.


----------



## NobleEagle

ITSMVEY said:


> new to this site and would like to be part of this outbacker rally.my wife and i just got back from rock crusher this past weekend and had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .rock crushr is less than a hour from the house (fruitland park) so it makes a good quikie last min trip.this time of the year it seems pretty slow over there.there was a big rally(big fine coachs)there last weekend looked like everyone was havin a good time.we also went to homassas sat and found a park there that was like a zoo for injured animals,cost us 9 bucks each and was interesting,manatees,eagles,gators,owls.you name it it was there,even a hippo.any how i will get with the wife and try to get some reservations.please excuse my spelling
> 
> oh yea almost forgot,well i did but some info.2005 outback 5th wheel sydney edition ,2006 f250 ford.we been camping now i think for 5 years.we try and go once a month if the cash flow is good.mabey somebody can help me get the sig thing going on at the bottom of the page with my info.


ITSMVEY,
Welcome aboard! We would love for you to make it to the RCC Rally! Just make your reservations and then post the site number. If you don't have your signature thing figgured out by the rally, I will be more than happy to help you out and set it up while at Rock Crusher. We are looking forward to seeing you there and thanks for the info on the rescue park.


----------



## ITSMCVEY

NobleEagle said:


> new to this site and would like to be part of this outbacker rally.my wife and i just got back from rock crusher this past weekend and had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .rock crushr is less than a hour from the house (fruitland park) so it makes a good quikie last min trip.this time of the year it seems pretty slow over there.there was a big rally(big fine coachs)there last weekend looked like everyone was havin a good time.we also went to homassas sat and found a park there that was like a zoo for injured animals,cost us 9 bucks each and was interesting,manatees,eagles,gators,owls.you name it it was there,even a hippo.any how i will get with the wife and try to get some reservations.please excuse my spelling
> 
> oh yea almost forgot,well i did but some info.2005 outback 5th wheel sydney edition ,2006 f250 ford.we been camping now i think for 5 years.we try and go once a month if the cash flow is good.mabey somebody can help me get the sig thing going on at the bottom of the page with my info.


ITSMVEY,
Welcome aboard! We would love for you to make it to the RCC Rally! Just make your reservations and then post the site number. If you don't have your signature thing figgured out by the rally, I will be more than happy to help you out and set it up while at Rock Crusher. We are looking forward to seeing you there and thanks for the info on the rescue park.
[/quote]


----------



## ITSMCVEY

ok great,i will get home tonight and get this tooken care of.what all do you do at a rally,this will be our first and look forward to it.


----------



## NobleEagle

**Another Update* More people reserving....Get Your Reservation Today!!*​
*There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY 
(You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​







1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)Chuck-n-June
3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
4)sgalady (from GA)
5)3LEES (site 182)
6)sharkskinner (site 178)
7)ee4308 (site 281)
8)RV Pilot (site 184)
9)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
10)Outback DeLand (site 185)
11)Demp & Pat (site 280)
12)
13)
14)
15)


----------



## ee4308

NobleEagle said:


> **Another Update* More people reserving....Get Your Reservation Today!!*​
> *There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
> Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
> Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY
> (You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)Chuck-n-June
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)sgalady (from GA)
> 5)3LEES (site 182)
> 6)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 7)ee4308 (From AL) (site 281)
> 8)RV Pilot (site 184)
> 9)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
> 10)Outback DeLand (site 185)
> 11)Demp & Pat (From AL) (site 280)
> 12)Gene & Delores (From AL) (site 282)
> 13)
> 14)
> 15)


----------



## Outback DeLand

We were just wondering if there were any scheduled activities during this rally









Mike and Anita


----------



## NobleEagle

Nothing is scheduled that I know of. People were talking about doing a rally in Central Florida and no one could decide, so we set a date to go. Now we are seeing who will attend. As I see it, there are about 10 serious reservations. This will be my first rally and I don't know what happens at rallies. So, I am guessing I will show up and make new friends and talk to some old ones and see how it goes. Either way, I will have fun and hope to make it better next year or someone else can make suggestions. All I know is it's a nice park, quiet, scenic, and has everything we need. Between all of us I think it will turn out well and I can learn a lot. Please, feel free to reserve your site and join us!


----------



## mountainlady56

I'm kinda holding out, right now, due to a family situation, to see if I can even go or not. More than likely, by the time I do, it will be too late to make reservations, so don't count on me as a definite. I really was wanting to go, but family matters have to come first. 
As far as a rally, usually, there's a lot of socialization, and someone tries to plan a "potluck" breakfast/dinner or both. BUT, there's gonna be lots of nice people there, many are rally veterans, and they'll take the initiative, if need be. However, the main thing about a rally is like Noble Eagle said, getting together and meeting fellow OBers, and this was planned to be kinda informal, from what we all understood. Just bring your vittles, and you may all get together and share them!!








I'll let you guys know, later, if I'll be able to come or not.
Take care and ENJOY!!
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

Since it appears this rally will be relatively small (this year), nothing has been planned in the way of activities. And because it is only a weekend rally, trying to fit activities into 2.5 days is pretty tough.

I plan on doing what Paul said...take it easy, meet some new friends, greet some friends I know, do a little fishing and just enjoy camping.

Now, if y'all want some planned activities, make reservations for the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally. There will be plenty to do there next summer. Of course this rally is for a full week. Planning is well underway.


----------



## NobleEagle

**Another Update* 13 DAYS LEFT... Get Your Reservation Today!!*​
*There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY 
(You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​







1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)Chuck-n-June
3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
4)sgalady (from GA)
5)3LEES (site 182)
6)sharkskinner (site 178)
7)ee4308 (From AL) (site 281)
8)RV Pilot (site 184)
9)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
10)Outback DeLand (site 185)
11)Demp & Pat (From AL) (site 280)
12)Gene & Delores (From AL) (site 282)
13)
14)
15)


----------



## mountainlady56

NobleEagle said:


> **Another Update* 13 DAYS LEFT... Get Your Reservation Today!!*​
> *There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
> Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
> Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY
> (You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)NobleEagle (site 176)
> 2)Chuck-n-June
> 3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
> 4)3LEES (site 182)
> 5)sharkskinner (site 178)
> 6)ee4308 (From AL) (site 281)
> 7)RV Pilot (site 184)
> 8)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
> 9)Outback DeLand (site 185)
> 10)Demp & Pat (From AL) (site 280)
> 11)Gene & Delores (From AL) (site 282)
> 12)
> 13)
> 14)
> 15)


Took my name off, as I'm pretty positive I won't be able to make it. If I can, I'll add it back with the site #. You all have a great time!
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

Sorry you won't make it Darlene.

For those of you who might be thinking of attending...JUST DO IT!

Nothing special is planned, but there will be special people there...US!

Be there, or be square! (I know, I know...not very original...







)


----------



## Five Outbackers

[quote name='NobleEagle' date='Jun 20 2007, 12:40 AM' post='224355'] **Another Update* More people reserving....Get Your Reservation Today!!*​
*There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY 
(You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​







1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)Chuck-n-June
3)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
4)sgalady (from GA)
5)3LEES (site 182)
6)sharkskinner (site 178)
7)ee4308 (site 281)
8)RV Pilot (site 184)
9)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
10)Outback DeLand (site 185)
11)Demp & Pat (site 280)
12)Five Outbackers 
13)
14)
15)

Looks like we are going to make it Ken & Kelley no kids this time


----------



## 3LEES

Glad you could make it Ken and Kelly!

Sherry and I are bringing our kid. He's 7 (tomorrow) and loves to camp. He's also the biggest reason we bought our camper.

See ya there!


----------



## Five Outbackers

Thanks Dan looking forward too meeting everyone

Kids are the main reason we got ours too..but being a blended Family the Kids are up north for there 6 week visit. Sure do miss them







. Holpfully when they get back we can still get in a trip to Smoky Mountains before school starts again

Ken


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Ken and Kelly. Looking forward to seeing y'all.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

**Another Update* 10 DAYS LEFT!!!....Get Your Reservation Today!! *​
*There are spots still open! Reserve yours today! Central Florida's Crystal River Rally*​*Please, edit this list accordingly (add your name or add site info)*​
Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park in Crystal River, FL for July 20-22, 2007:
Call *1-352-795-1313* and tell them you are with the OUTBACKERS RALLY 
(You may need some of the names or site numbers in this list)​







1)NobleEagle (site 176)
2)Crawfish (From AL)(site 180)
3)3LEES (site 182)
4)Gene & Delores (From AL) (site 282)
5)ee4308 (From AL) (site 281)
6)Five Outbackers (site 184)
7)Kelly & Randy (site 183)
8)Outback DeLand (site 185)
9)Demp & Pat (From AL) (site 280)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)


----------



## Crawfish

It's only a few more days before this rally starts. Reserve a site and join us at Rock Crusher.

Leon


----------



## sharkskinner

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this weekend due to work comitments. Maybe next time. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## 3LEES

sharkskinner said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this weekend due to work comitments. Maybe next time. Have fun and enjoy!


Sorry to hear that, but understandable. Work is the necessary evil that allows us to camp!


----------



## NobleEagle

Okay, it's time finally! Headed out about 8-9am tomorrow morning and should be there by 11 or so. Everyone that's going.....Be safe, and drive carefully! See ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Crawfish

We made it back, around 5:00pm Alabama time, safe and sound. Good rally Paul even if it did rain some. I think you picked a good location and great campground. Really enjoyed meeting all the new Southeastern Outbackers. Had a great time even though I had a cold all weekend. We will have to do it again sometime.

Leon


----------



## Five Outbackers

Hey guys and gals.... We are back home too. Got back to Bradenton around 3:00 our time. Already have the TT cleaned up and back in storage and ready for the next Rally....Did I hear Wekiwa Springs State Park mentioned ??? Paul thank you for getting the mini rally going. We had a great time meeting everyone and can't wait for Topsail 08 to meet even more Outbackers.

Ken & Kelley


----------



## 3LEES

We're home! And other than one flaming a$$whole trying to wreck us on SR528, the trip was uneventful.

Much thanks to Paul (NobleEagle) for his efforts in getting this rally off the ground. Rock Crusher Canyon is a great campground with some VERY interesting sights! Sherry and I wished the rally was longer and we had more time.

We made new camping friends while at the rally, and reaquainted ourselves with old friends (no pun intended Leon







). And we have promised to get together again, somewhere in this great state of Florida!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome back everyone










Sounds like a good time at Rock Crusher...
Any good stories or photos to share for those of us who were non-campers this weekend???

3Lees, sorry about the jerk on the road, glad you're ok!


----------



## NobleEagle

We got home about 4pm and made it safely. We hope everyone else did too. Thank you for all that showed up, was a bit rainy but all-in-all we had a great time. We hope to do it again. We really enjoyed meeting everyone and making new friends! Thanks again, all of you are AWESOME people!

Leon, I hope you and Margaret are feeling better, I'm sorry you didn't feel well for this trip.


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> We got home about 4pm and made it safely. We hope everyone else did too. Thank you for all that showed up, was a bit rainy but all-in-all we had a great time. We hope to do it again. We really enjoyed meeting everyone and making new friends! Thanks again, all of you are AWESOME people! Some pics are posted HERE


Great photos Paul...now who's who and who's flipping off who??









Funny how the mirrors are mounted differently, ours is horizontal, not vertical


----------



## 3LEES

A photo taken by Paul at Rock Crusher Canyon.










Hmmm.....

I think I've seen this fella before...


----------



## Outback DeLand

We are finally home! We had a great time and enjoyed meeting all our fellow outbackers. A special thanks to Leon for taking care of Ranger and our awning! Thanks for putting it together Paul, and we love the pics! Ranger does too!!! He says to tell everyone "Hello!"

Mike and Anita


----------

